# Wireless Bridge Recommendation



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I have one HR20 directly connected to my router for DOD. I need a wireless connection for the other. I have a Microsoft MN-700 802.11g router. Which bridge should I buy? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

narrod said:


> I have one HR20 directly connected to my router for DOD. I need a wireless connection for the other. I have a Microsoft MN-700 802.11g router. Which bridge should I buy? Thanks for the help.


I'm using a Buffalo Ethernet Converter that I picked up at Circuit City on sale. It was talking with a DLINK 802.11g router and it worked, but I was so annoyed with the router instability I tossed it and bought a Buffalo WHR-HP-54 router. This thing has a higher gain than any other router I could find on the market so my signal strengths are rock solid now. Plus it uses a standard broadcom chip so you can run one of several public domain firmwares rather than buffalo's. I'm using Tomato (www.polarcloud.com) which has super QOS and bandwidth charting support. I have the PS3 connected over this same wireless link with the HR20 and I can stream 1920x1080 rez videos from a PC on the network to the PS3 without a glitch of any kind.

-steve


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

from Spanky's excellent networking thread



> The hardware equipment below, is hardware that others or I have used and have had success with. There are many different models/brands that will most likely work as well. I am not promoting/selling any of the mentioned equipment and the equipment is ALWAYS Subject To Change!
> 
> Hardware Alternatives for hooking up the HR20 via Wireless
> *Linksys Wireless-G Business 5 Port Ethernet Bridge WET200
> ...


Any of the above will work with your router.

1. New to networking...I'd recommend a powerline adapter
2. The units with a * have mulitple ports...for connecting multiple HR20s
I have the Buffalo WLITX4G54HP and it works very well.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I believe I have found the ultimate wireless router/access point/repeater!

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/9d54/

That thing will roast your chestnuts.:eek2: :eek2: 1/4mile range???


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Sep 18, 2006)

MikeR said:


> I believe I have found the ultimate wireless router/access point/repeater!
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/9d54/
> 
> That thing will roast your chestnuts.:eek2: :eek2: 1/4mile range???


It says it has 30dBm of power. How does that compare to a "normal" wireless router?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

typically 15-20dBm


----------



## lifelong (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought a used Linksys WRT54G router for like $15 off ebay and flashed linux based firmware onto it. The linux firmware has a "client-bridge" mode that works perfectly for me. I think this is the cheapest route. I believe you can also buy them pre-flashed on ebay as well. See here:
http:///www.dd-wrt.com
if you want to find out more about the linux based firmware.

You may even be able to flash your Microsoft router with the firmware, too. Check the website to see if there's a build for that router if you care to.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

The Buffalo is great. It has 4 outputs that use for the DVR, XBOX, and Pioneer Elite Receiver and Pioneer Elite TV.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

+1 for the Buffalo WLITX4G54HP. Fast, reliable and very easy to set up.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

The buffalo works great on my PS2, but I cannot get it to work on my Hr20-700. I keep getting error 62 on my internet connection, although it says it can find the network fine. 
What do I do next?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i was told by many people not to mix brands...specifically i have linksys router and was told buffalo wont work with mine


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

The Buffalo Technology Wireless-G MIMO Performance 4 Port Ethernet Converter 
WLITX4G54HP works with both DLink and Linksys. If you have a "G" router you 
should not have any trouble. Setup is a bit tedious but searching this board will give you all the information required.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i was told by many people not to mix brands...specifically i have linksys router and was told buffalo wont work with mine


No you were specifically asking about the Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125. The Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125 set up as a bridge will only speak to another Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125 set up as a router. It is recommended to use the same manufacturer, not always a must.


----------



## theesir (Dec 10, 2007)

My wireless network has security turned on. (encryption, password), how will I enter this information into a wireless bridge when it is has no "entry device" such as a screen or keyboard???

Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

theesir said:


> My wireless network has security turned on. (encryption, password), how will I enter this information into a wireless bridge when it is has no "entry device" such as a screen or keyboard???
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question.


I've just installed a gaming adapter (GA) and assume it's just like a bridge. If not just ignore me.

you need to hook up the bridge to your router first.

then when you use your setup CD it will ask you what kind of encryption you want. My GA had a place to choose the type of encryption/password etc. Also, the manual stated the GA had a web address of 192.168.1.250 so you could change settings on it ( like the admin password). Your bridge may have some similar default page. BUt i had to change my default to a static IP to make it work so the 1.250 address is no longer valid for me. That took me a while to figure out but with help of Spanky I got it all to work. (or all that really matters that is).

I hope some of this maybe trigged something so that you can proceed with your bridge. Please post back as im curious to know how things went and how much trouble you had with your bridge vs I did with my GA


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

theesir said:


> My wireless network has security turned on. (encryption, password), how will I enter this information into a wireless bridge when it is has no "entry device" such as a screen or keyboard???
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question.


If it's like my tivo hd, you will set that up through the on screen menu.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

newsposter said:


> i was told by many people not to mix brands...specifically i have linksys router and was told buffalo wont work with mine





Spanky_Partain said:


> It is recommended to use the same manufacturer, not always a must.


I agree w/ Spanky that it's not always a must; however I've read some reports showing drastic signal loss when mixing manufacturers of 801.11n technology. Am guessing that this is due to the specs still not being finalized and no-one wants to be last to the big dance. I wouldn't mix n technology, but haven't had a problem mixing "b" or "g".

FWIW I have a linksys router and am usig a buffalo router hacked as a bridge. I have 5 ports available for ~ $30 on the buffalo. Both are 802.11g.


----------

